# Old tractor collection, do the have any value?



## Soupnatzi (Aug 18, 2021)

Got this one running right off the hop. 
it’s been sitting for 10 years. Steering is wonky and hydraulics are slow. 
now I noticed a bit of oil getting into the antifreeze. Not much I imagine the o rings on the sleeves are done.


----------



## Soupnatzi (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Soupnatzi (Aug 18, 2021)

Sorry I don’t know why the pic is like that. 
haven't worked on this one yet. 
I personally worked this on 20 years ago. It’s been parked over 10 years for tire issues. 
was running good when parked


----------



## Soupnatzi (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Something always has value. Complete or incomplete, it would still have value. 

Do you know what make and model this is?


----------



## Soupnatzi (Aug 18, 2021)

View attachment 74439







View attachment 74439
View attachment 74439











bmaverick said:


> Something always has value. Complete or incomplete, it would still have value.
> 
> Do you know what make and model this is?


Sorry not a clue, and that one is in half.
I’m sure the front is near by. Many more pics to share but was having issues uploading them.
View attachment 74446


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The old one with the dual wheels could be a farmall 200 give or take. Mid '50's perhaps. I rotated your pictures and I'm afraid I lost one!?! Sorry about that!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

pogobill said:


> The old one with the dual wheels could be a farmall 200 give or take. Mid '50's perhaps. I rotated your pictures and I'm afraid I lost one!?! Sorry about that!!


Found it and put it back!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I often wonder how the new and complex electronic controlled and emissions compliant tractors will be when they become old and parked in the weeds. Wonder if anyone will see any value in them or even bother to restore them, or if they even can. I won't be here to see that but it will be interesting.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

To me it's like old cars or anything sitting out in the weather like that. You see what a nice restored one is worth then subtract from that figure what it would cost making it like that.
So, not much in my opinion. But the right day, right person may figure if they can get it running and functioning for 10% of new cost it's worth it to them. 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soupnatzi (Aug 18, 2021)

pogobill said:


> The old one with the dual wheels could be a farmall 200 give or take. Mid '50's perhaps. I rotated your pictures and I'm afraid I lost one!?! Sorry about that!!





pogobill said:


> The old one with the dual wheels could be a farmall 200 give or take. Mid '50's perhaps. I rotated your pictures and I'm afraid I lost one!?! Sorry about that!!


No, thank you for the help with the pics. I’m not good with cell phones and this new world.
many more pics to come.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My issues are, one, I don't have time and two, I'm too old to take the time. At 71 I don't have all that much time left anyway. Besides, I already have a couple restored motorcycles and various restored machine tools that all took serious time to bring back from the unrestored condition.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

SidecarFlip said:


> I often wonder how the new and complex electronic controlled and emissions compliant tractors will be when they become old and parked in the weeds. Wonder if anyone will see any value in them or even bother to restore them, or if they even can. I won't be here to see that but it will be interesting.


I settled on a 1981 restored Yanmar because - - - no computer - - - no DEF or regen. It's modern enough as these were made all the way up till Y2K. 

Unless there is someone in the area needing a spare parts tractor, much of these sitting out in the field or in trees end up at the scrappers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Unless there is someone in the area needing a spare parts tractor, much of these sitting out in the field or in trees end up at the scrappers.


Arggghhh!! This is Tractorforum..... no scrappers here, just gems waiting for a restore or to be find new life as part's for someone's pride and joy! Maybe that '59 or '60 international truck would be of interest to someone.
If you had a Case VA, one of our members is looking for parts!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> I settled on a 1981 restored Yanmar because - - - no computer - - - no DEF or regen. It's modern enough as these were made all the way up till Y2K


Why I bought and maintain my 2 M9000's. Fully mechanical. no emissions stuff (except the wastegate on the turbo). Mechanical injection (Bosch style inline pump), gear drive and hydraulic shuttle and pto's. My only 'modern' thing is I converted both to 100% LED lights. Besides, they are 'appreciating' in value.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Most of the 'gems' I see on here (that people buy and then have issues with) had the bags run out of them and then parked in the weeds, waiting for someone else to fix them. I have not seen an old tractor that didn't have issues of one kind or another unless it's a restored old one and those always command a price that most posters on here aren't gonna pay. IOW, a clunker is a clunker.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I’m not a restorer either….but I see a lot of good straight sheet metal on those tractors, which is of value to those that do restore. Sometimes the value is in the parts and not the whole tractor. Tho I’ve taken my share of equipment to the scrap yard, it pains me to see it go that way… but sometimes you can’t even give things away. B


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SidecarFlip said:


> Most of the 'gems' I see on here (that people buy and then have issues with) had the bags run out of them and then parked in the weeds, waiting for someone else to fix them. I have not seen an old tractor that didn't have issues of one kind or another unless it's a restored old one and those always command a price that most posters on here aren't gonna pay. IOW, a clunker is a clunker.


I understand what you are saying Flip... what ever blows up yer skirt , or gets yer panties in a knot, but not all of us are concerned with productivity. I have one decent tractor that I do most of the work around the property with, but I do enjoy tinkering on my old tractors just for the shear enjoyment of it. 









So far it doesn't cost me a lot, and it gives me a break from the daily grind around here. *Soupnatzi* has a lot of decent parts there, and perhaps a tractor or two that he may like to keep and fix up because of the family connection. His prerogative.
BTW, did I get the Skirt and panty thing right! LOL Just jerking your chain..... you can't have all the fun!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> I understand what you are saying Flip... what ever blows up yer skirt , or gets yer panties in a knot, but not all of us are concerned with productivity. I have one decent tractor that I do most of the work around the property with, but I do enjoy tinkering on my old tractors just for the shear enjoyment of it.
> View attachment 74467
> 
> 
> ...


I think the far one to the left, yes that SCUT would command a very high price at any collectors market. It's a classic no longer made. It must be shed kept too being that that great of shape.


----------



## Soupnatzi (Aug 18, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Arggghhh!! This is Tractorforum..... no scrappers here, just gems waiting for a restore or to be find new life as part's for someone's pride and joy! Maybe that '59 or '60 international truck would be of interest to someone.
> If you had a Case VA, one of our members is looking for parts!


Ok, delete the thread.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I understand what you are saying Flip... what ever blows up yer skirt , or gets yer panties in a knot, but not all of us are concerned with productivity. I have one decent tractor that I do most of the work around the property with, but I do enjoy tinkering on my old tractors just for the shear enjoyment of it.
> View attachment 74467
> 
> 
> ...



I have a hard enough time just maintaining my 2 'productive' tractors that demand pretty frequent 'massaging'. The are heading toward 'ancient' themselves. After all, being 2002 and 2004 models puts them in the old category compared to say a 2020 tractor. Parts wear out and stuff breaks and needs replaced. Least I can still get necessary parts but who knows how long that will last, in as much as manufacturers like to quit providing replacement parts for older units. making the 'obsolete'. Come to think about it, at 71, I'm obsolete as well....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The dealer I deal with has a very restorable (but cosmetically rough) B7100 sitting in his fenced lot (with the mower deck and it's a hydro and front wheel assist) that I have to presume is for sale that I've been eyeing. Been there for quite some time too. That was my first Kubota, way back when and I keep stealing myself from asking about it. probably needs some serious resto work and who knows what else but I keep looking at it anyway. Might bring it home at some point, one never knows.

he's got a lot of old Kubby's and IH's sitting in his lot. I'm sure all are for sale, or at least reasonably sure as he's not a 'collector', least I don't think he is.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My newer tractor is a 2004 or 2005 . Everything else is from 1937 to 1957. I must admit, I do look at the likes of Ebay or kijiji to find parts. I'm sure if soupnatzi wants to sell parts or fix up a few tractors, he'll do just fine. I for one, would love to have that IH grill for my mancave wall!! Or on my shop!!









I also picked up a a MM RTU similar to this one for a few hundred bucks....









I think our member Soupnatzi has a lot of potential there!


----------

